# Build an Egyptian Stone Tablet (Cartouche) a how to tutorial!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Happy Saturday all!

*It seems the intro refused to upload the first time*

This week I decided to take a scenic prop filled trip down to Egypt and have built a prop I have wanted for many years, my own large format Egyptian cartouche (43" tall!). This is a awesome build and quick prop to put together and will look great in many different builds. Expect more in this line over the next bit, I am in an Egypt kick and have a TON of ideas.

Have a good one all!






*







*


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Really EXCELLENT tutorial. Very cool!!


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks 13doctorwho! The trick for making this can be expanded into so many alternate props, I want to make a mini pyramid in the future, I think it would be a great prop!

Thanks for watching


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful work !!


----------

